

MIT Techtalks saturday - TED speakers, MacArthur fellows and more. - joshma
http://techfair.mit.edu/events/talks

======
knightmair
"Kwindla Kramer, THE FUTURE OF COMPUTING: MULTI-USER, MULTI-MACHINE, MULTI-
DEVICE"

MULTI ALL THE MULTIS

In all seriousness, multimodal/HCI/UI/UX/AI/psych peeps will love this

------
wgrover
For anyone interested in going, I highly recommend hearing Ed Boyden's talk on
"Engineering the Brain." Fantastic research and an amazing guy.

------
pinchyfingers
This looks sick, I hope there's going to be videos posted. Although, it
_might_ be a nice weekend to travel to Boston...

------
johnhess
Anybody know how big the MIT population on HN is? SWAG (stupid wild ass
guesses) welcome.

~~~
ernestipark
I would guess it's smaller than you think. I feel it's not that big of a
subset of MIT CS majors who care about startups/the kind of things posted on
HN. Including faculty, I'm going to guess 200-300 regulars at most and up to a
1000 with occasional lurkers.

